# Blazers/Spurs game thread



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

Is it my TV or does Kryhapa look darker? As if he's been tanning.


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

What was the technical for?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

someone tell grand ronde to change that commerical.


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

hey look! darius showed up for the game today! sweet! :banana:


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

deanwoof said:


> Is it my TV or does Kryhapa look darker? As if he's been tanning.


uh i think it's ur tv


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

bballchik said:


> hey look! darius showed up for the game today! sweet! :banana:


oops. oh well. naptime for him now. that didn't last long.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

deanwoof said:


> Is it my TV or does Kryhapa look darker? As if he's been tanning.


He's always been dark. His mom was African, he grew up in Kenya and moved to Russia when he was 9.

Also, you might be surprised to learn that his dad was chess champion Boris Spassky, and that as a teenager, his girlfriend was supermodel Kate Moss. 

barfo


----------



## toutlaw25 (Aug 7, 2005)

bballchik said:


> oops. oh well. naptime for him now. that didn't last long.


Yeah your right. 8pts, 2 blks, 1 stl, 1ast, 1reb, in 12 mins. Do you like anyone on the team besides blake?


----------



## southnc (Dec 15, 2005)

So far (halftime), the Blazers are out-hustling the Spurs. Defense has been impressive - especially in rebounds.

Let's see if they can keep it up in the 2nd half. :clap:


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

toutlaw25 said:


> Yeah your right. 8pts, 2 blks, 1 stl, 1ast, 1reb, in 12 mins. Do you like anyone on the team besides blake?


what a mature post by you. have i mentioned blake in this thread at all? and actually i like skinner a lot and believe martell and outlaw have a great deal of potential that we are starting to see right now. do you have a problem with them or just blake? 

and are you obsessed with darius or something to get so defensive about what i said? why would you attack me for saying the same thing many people say in many other threads. he has obvious motivation issues overall. he hustled a lot in the beginning of the game, which i gave him props for, but then dropped off a lot towards the end. he got lazy and stood around a lot more and didn't even get up the court in time on a few plays. it's not always about numbers. are you watching the game or just looking at stat sheets? 

it's posters like you that have made me consider leaving this board on several occassions but i keep telling myself not to let *******es ruin it for me but you really are ridiculous. i mean seriously what the hell does blake have to do with my comments on darius at all?

 just for clarification, don't mask swear words. such as "jack*ss" or something. and you can say hell.


----------



## toutlaw25 (Aug 7, 2005)

bballchik said:


> what a mature post by you. have i mentioned blake in this thread at all? and actually i like skinner a lot and believe martell and outlaw have a great deal of potential that we are starting to see right now. do you have a problem with them or just blake?
> 
> and are you obsessed with darius or something to get so defensive about what i said? why would you attack me for saying the same thing many people say in many other threads. he has obvious motivation issues overall. he hustled a lot in the beginning of the game, which i gave him props for, but then dropped off a lot towards the end. he got lazy and stood around a lot more and didn't even get up the court in time on a few plays. it's not always about numbers. are you watching the game or just looking at stat sheets?
> 
> it's posters like you that have made me consider leaving this board on several occassions but i keep telling myself not to let jack*sses ruin it for me but you really are ridiculous. i mean seriously what the h*ll does blake have to do with my comments on darius at all?


I asked a simple question and you reply with a page on what a ******* I am. The majority of your posts are how much you like blake and dislike telfair. I was just curious who else on the team you liked. Understand now?


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Outlaw is playing smart tonight: nice. 

The refs are being consistently inconsistent.


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

toutlaw25 said:


> I asked a simple question and you reply with a page on what a ******* I am. The majority of your posts are how much you like blake and dislike telfair. I was just curious who else on the team you liked. Understand now?


No way I buy that. It was rude and irrelavant and you know it. Way way irrelavant. Don't try to cover it up at least be a man and own up to it. Sue me for rooting for the underdog Blake who no one likes simply because he's wasn't named the future of the team but I have never said I dislike Telfair. I think he's young and doesn't have enough experience to run a team just yet but I think he's a good player and will continue to get better with time but is a small guard and has a much different style than Portland's (aka "Nate's system") and is having problems "fitting" with the team. That's pretty much everything I've ever said about him in a nutshell becaues I really don't talk about him that often and I've certainly never said I dislike him.


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

Samuel said:


> Outlaw is playing smart tonight: nice.
> 
> The refs are being consistently inconsistent.


Nice travel by Parker right in front of the refs that they didn't call.


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

That's back to back posessions Udrich has scored on Jack from the same corner. Also Spurs largest lead of the game, call me crazy but I think this game is actually winable and it's time to put our starters back in since they held the Spurs within a few points and now we're down by 10. Seems to be Nate's fav thing to do, let the lead slide to 10 or 15 to give guys "a chance" or whatever and then throw in the starters to dig out the hole, except it's usually too late.


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

Hey Nate listened! With the exception of Khryappa which doesn't surprise me since Nate rarely puts him in once he's out which is fine with me since Darius woke up again.


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

Who was supposed to go out on Finley? Anybody know?


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

what is with all the technicals?


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

only tech i saw was on zach for throwin his mouth piece on the ground.

that foul on blake was crap. he had all ball. but of course it was against tony parker so anything is a foul.


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

i like martell and all but what the hell was that pass and he's 0 for 4?? that's some baaaad shooting for a shooting gaurd.


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

Good effort - hard to win when you can't buy a call. Duncan has been coming over Zach's back all night long and nothing.

At least the Beavers beat the pathetic Ducks......


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

bballchik said:


> i like martell and all but what the hell was that pass and he's 0 for 4?? that's some baaaad shooting for a shooting gaurd.


He's 0-4 because he missed two three pointers that rattled out at the last second and two shots from in close where he got mugged.

You complain too much.


----------



## blazers2285 (May 2, 2005)

I diden't watch the game but it seems that the refs are calling bull**** calls like I said.


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

Fork said:


> He's 0-4 because he missed two three pointers that rattled out at the last second and two shots from in close where he got mugged.
> 
> You complain too much.


my bad i like to win and i like when the players actually play well.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

bballchik said:


> my bad i like to win and i like when the players actually play well.


Not sure what that has to do with anything, but...okay.


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

blazers2285 said:


> I diden't watch the game but it seems that the refs are calling bull**** calls like I said.


i watched it and yup the calls sucked. i guess we're all forgetting one very important fact about refs in the nba, all calls go to superstars and superstar teams, and they are the spurs and we are the freakin blazers.


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

Fork said:


> Not sure what that has to do with anything, but...okay.


i guess i complain when players are playing bad because i'm happier with a win and with players playing well. i know a lot of people don't care about that though since they are happier with loosing so we get better picks and they like to think the guys are developing, so i guess my comments can be construed as complaining but i think i just like to win.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

I was extremely impressed with the officiating tonight. The Spurs absolutely never, ever commit a personal foul, and that's how the officials called the game.

I think my favorite part was when the official sidestepped the NBA rule book and waited until the Spurs scored a fast break basket before stopping play to call a technical foul on Zach Randolph. I've never seen it before, but I think that's great! We should encourage creativity among our officials.

Fabulous performance by the refs tonight. Unfortunately, that whole "basketball game" annoyance got in the way of our chance to see more of them! MORE CLOSE-UPS, PLEASE!

Another interesting thing - I've never seen an NBA game where they actually had a guy whose sole purpose was to hold the officials whistles during certain points of the game. I guess they figure they don't need to wear those pesky things around their necks when the Spurs are on defense. You learn something new every day!

-Pop


----------



## southnc (Dec 15, 2005)

Well...

They played well for most of 3 quarters, anyway. Then, they lost their composure.

In tough, high-pressure games against good opponents in the 4th qtr, this team has to learn to keep it's cool - especially Zach, who (along with Duncan of the Spurs) wined liked spoiled little girls (no offense to the femaliens on the board).

They also did not play good defense in the second half, like they did in the first.

Oh well....


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

SodaPopinski said:


> I was extremely impressed with the officiating tonight. The Spurs absolutely never, ever commit a personal foul, and that's how the officials called the game.
> 
> I think my favorite part was when the official sidestepped the NBA rule book and waited until the Spurs scored a fast break basket before stopping play to call a technical foul on Zach Randolph. I've never seen it before, but I think that's great! We should encourage creativity among our officials.
> 
> ...


hilarious. i love it. and oh so accurate.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

bballchik said:


> i watched it and yup the calls sucked. i guess we're all forgetting one very important fact about refs in the nba, all calls go to superstars and superstar teams, and they are the spurs and we are the freakin blazers.



You're joking.. right?


We lost by twenty. The refs had nothing to do with it. If the Blazers could have hit wide open shots and layins in the fourth quarter (like the Spurs did) we might have been more competitive. If we could learn to help out on defense and rotate we might have even had a chance. Who knows, having a guy within fifteen feet of Finley would be nice too. But we are incapable of these things. As Dr. Suess would say, "We are not good. Not good at all." 

Miles is a disgrace to basketball. I've seen more heart from a corpse.


----------



## southnc (Dec 15, 2005)

Some other observations....

-Other than losing his cool a few times, Zach played very well.
-Miles is starting to show some interest
-Blake had a solid game and is starting to attack the basket more, which is crucial to his development.
-Webster got roughted up, but did show some hustle
-Dixon; I know he can play better than he did tonight
-Telfair / Jack; neither did enough to comment on
-Skinner - good game; especially the first half.
-Outlaw continues to improve

And.... this is apparently my 100th post! ... neat! :biggrin:


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

ProZach said:


> Miles is a disgrace to basketball. I've seen more heart from a corpse.


You obviously didn't watch this game.


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

ProZach said:


> You're joking.. right?
> 
> 
> We lost by twenty. The refs had nothing to do with it. If the Blazers could have hit wide open shots and layins in the fourth quarter (like the Spurs did) we might have been more competitive. If we could learn to help out on defense and rotate we might have even had a chance. Who knows, having a guy within fifteen feet of Finley would be nice too. But we are incapable of these things. As Dr. Suess would say, "We are not good. Not good at all."
> ...


Are you joking? I've said the same things as you throughout this thread about Miles and our shooting and defense. 

Did I say anywhere that we lost because of the refs? We played like crap in the second half of the game as usual, yes, but does that mean the refs officiated well? No. 

There were a lot of no calls on the Spurs and phantom calls on the Blazers, you did see that right?


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

Fork said:


> You obviously didn't watch this game.



I did. You obviously don't know how to play basketball. It takes more than a flashy dunk and the occasional hustle to have 'heart'. I hope you T-bo'd the game. Go back and watch his defense in the fourth. It consisted of standing and occasionally waving at players as they shot over him or gave him a head cold. 

When he chooses to try he does well, that's why he gets his stats. But he takes about 40% of the plays off on both ends. He has the talent and ability to get inside almost every time down, but usually chooses to shoot jump shots. You can believe what you want. 

I've said my opinion. Peace.


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

ProZach said:


> I did. You obviously don't know how to play basketball. It takes more than a flashy dunk and the occasional hustle to have 'heart'. I hope you T-bo'd the game. Go back and watch his defense in the fourth. It consisted of standing and occasionally waving at players as they shot over him or gave him a head cold.
> 
> When he chooses to try he does well, that's why he gets his stats. But he takes about 40% of the plays off on both ends. He has the talent and ability to get inside almost every time down, but usually chooses to shoot jump shots. You can believe what you want.
> 
> I've said my opinion. Peace.


lol. Do you mean Tivo? What the hell is a T-bo?


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

bballchik said:


> What the hell is a T-bo?


Zach's older brother?

barfo


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

barfo said:


> Zach's older brother?
> 
> barfo




Actually, yeah, something like that. I was trying to be funny. Went over a few heads I guess.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

ProZach said:


> I did. You obviously don't know how to play basketball. It takes more than a flashy dunk and the occasional hustle to have 'heart'. I hope you T-bo'd the game. Go back and watch his defense in the fourth. It consisted of standing and occasionally waving at players as they shot over him or gave him a head cold.
> 
> When he chooses to try he does well, that's why he gets his stats. But he takes about 40% of the plays off on both ends. He has the talent and ability to get inside almost every time down, but usually chooses to shoot jump shots. You can believe what you want.
> 
> I've said my opinion. Peace.


You're like that kid in high school who raises his hand and comments vaguely on the book he didn't even read.

People who watch this team consistently saw more heart out of Miles tonight than they've seen in a long time.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

bballchik said:


> what a mature post by you. have i mentioned blake in this thread at all? and actually i like skinner a lot and believe martell and outlaw have a great deal of potential that we are starting to see right now. do you have a problem with them or just blake?
> 
> and are you obsessed with darius or something to get so defensive about what i said? why would you attack me for saying the same thing many people say in many other threads. he has obvious motivation issues overall. he hustled a lot in the beginning of the game, which i gave him props for, but then dropped off a lot towards the end. he got lazy and stood around a lot more and didn't even get up the court in time on a few plays. it's not always about numbers. are you watching the game or just looking at stat sheets?
> 
> ...



Overreaction?


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Funny how everyone is proclaiming Miles and his heart. The exact reason he needs to be traded is the fact that some of you are excited when he shows up for games. It should be a given. 

The really good news from tonights game is that even though the Balzers lost by 20 the young guys like Telfair, Webster and Outlaw got minutes. I mean 12 and 14 minutes is perfect for a team that is trying to build for the future. It's etremely important to continue giving Dixon 30+ minutes a night isn't it?


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

mediocre man said:


> Funny how everyone is proclaiming Miles and his heart. The exact reason he needs to be traded is the fact that some of you are excited when he shows up for games. It should be a given.
> 
> The really good news from tonights game is that even though the Balzers lost by 20 the young guys like Telfair, Webster and Outlaw got minutes. I mean 12 and 14 minutes is perfect for a team that is trying to build for the future. It's etremely important to continue giving Dixon 30+ minutes a night isn't it?


 Feeling a little frustrated there? The game was actually close for a long time and I think Nate was trying to win the game rather than just develop the youngsters. Webster got some valuable time in the fourth when the Blazers needed some big threes to get back in the game. he got 2-3 wide open looks. Missed then all but had a couple go in and out. Those are valuable "learning' shots with so much on the line and on the road. 

Today's game is a back to back so I expect to see more time for the youth . . . unless the Blazers can win the game. My guess is there will be plenty of minutes for everyone in the Dalls game.


----------



## Zybot (Jul 22, 2004)

Overall, was impressed with the effort. Did not expect to be in this game. The Blazers played so well in the first half, but could never get a big lead. If Joel or Theo would have been healthy, we might have been able to get a good lead in that first half.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

Samuel said:


> You're like that kid in high school who raises his hand and comments vaguely on the book he didn't even read.
> 
> People who watch this team consistently saw more heart out of Miles tonight than they've seen in a long time.



If that's the best you've seen from him, then that just helps my argument. 

Again, if you taped the game go back and watch him down the stretch. He jogged back on defense and on more than one occasion let a Spur run right past him for the layup. Since you comment on me being 'vague', I'll spell it out for you. This happened at 5:31 in the fourth, at 3:03 in the fourth, and at 2:03 in the fourth. 

I don't even need to bring up his missed layin, his TO's, and of course that ridiculous looking 3 point attempt, just go back and look at his effort on these three plays. If that's good enough for you as a Blazer fan, so be it. Welcome back to the lottery.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

I find it weird that it never gets brought up that Miles' "effort" might have something to do with the fact that he's coming off knee surgery. I'm not saying Miles has and does always give 100% (very few NBA players do), but when you've been hurt it's a natural reaction not to give it your all. 

It's clear to me this injury have really had an impact on his game, especially when he drives to the hoop and trys to jump. It appears his verticle as been cut in half, and when something like that happens to a guy who's depended on being more athletic than everyone else, that's really going to impact your game. I took pride in myself for giving it my all as a basketball player, but after I broke my foot I certainly couldn't do the things I could before. I'm sure people thought I was being lazy, but in order to stay healthy and continue playing I couldn't always make the hustle plays I could before. 

I can't say I have too much of a problem with people bashing Miles' effort, but when they blindly do it after every game, it gets old. Much like how after every loss people would blame it on Mo Cheeks, and clearly that wasn't the only issue.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Tince said:


> I find it weird that it never gets brought up that Miles' "effort" might have something to do with the fact that he's coming off knee surgery. I'm not saying Miles has and does always give 100% (very few NBA players do), but when you've been hurt it's a natural reaction not to give it your all.
> 
> It's clear to me this injury have really had an impact on his game, especially when he drives to the hoop and trys to jump. It appears his verticle as been cut in half, and when something like that happens to a guy who's depended on being more athletic than everyone else, that's really going to impact your game. I took pride in myself for giving it my all as a basketball player, but after I broke my foot I certainly couldn't do the things I could before. I'm sure people thought I was being lazy, but in order to stay healthy and continue playing I couldn't always make the hustle plays I could before.
> 
> I can't say I have too much of a problem with people bashing Miles' effort, but when they blindly do it after every game, it gets old. Much like how after every loss people would blame it on Mo Cheeks, and clearly that wasn't the only issue.


so...what about the games before the injury?


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

Hap said:


> so...what about the games before the injury?


 Reread the 2nd sentance in my post. 

Miles' effort appears to be less to me than it was at the start of the season when he was averaging 20 points, 6 rebounds, 2 steals, and 2 blocks per game.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Tince said:


> Reread the 2nd sentance in my post.
> 
> Miles' effort appears to be less to me than it was at the start of the season when he was averaging 20 points, 6 rebounds, 2 steals, and 2 blocks per game.


yes, but one of the biggest complaints about him is that he doesn't give effort, even when healthy.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

Hap said:


> yes, but one of the biggest complaints about him is that he doesn't give effort, even when healthy.


 I didn't hear that a lot at the start of this season when he was ripping it up. 

Since I saw a different Miles under Nate, I'm more inclined to believe that his injury is a bigger part of the "effort" than people are saying.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Tince said:


> I didn't hear that a lot at the start of this season when he was ripping it up.
> 
> Since I saw a different Miles under Nate, I'm more inclined to believe that his injury is a bigger part of the "effort" than people are saying.


you must've not been paying that close attention. I remember not liking how he would be a turnover prone, lazy player even when he was "ripping it up".


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

Hap said:


> you must've not been paying that close attention. I remember not liking how he would be a turnover prone, lazy player even when he was "ripping it up".


 I was paying attention, but thanks for your insight. Apparently Nate is an idiot for playing the "turnover prone, lazy player" as I am for thinking he should play. If a guy can average 20ppg game when he's not trying, it's scary to think what he might do if he does try.

If you were paying attention you would have notice a dramatic decrease in Miles' lateral mobility, change of speed, jumping, and ability to display touch around the basket since returning from his injury. However, I'm sure all that is due to the fact that he's not trying, right?

Nate sure is an idiot, that guy doesn't know a thing about basketball.


----------



## NWsportsfan (Mar 5, 2006)

Man that game we were playing some kind of defense but it looked like a bunch of retards trying to hump a door knob, it left the three open and our players were not fighting in for position to crash the boards.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Tince said:


> I was paying attention, but thanks for your insight. Apparently Nate is an idiot for playing the "turnover prone, lazy player" as I am for thinking he should play. If a guy can average 20ppg game when he's not trying, it's scary to think what he might do if he does try.
> 
> If you were paying attention you would have notice a dramatic decrease in Miles' lateral mobility, change of speed, jumping, and ability to display touch around the basket since returning from his injury. However, I'm sure all that is due to the fact that he's not trying, right?
> 
> Nate sure is an idiot, that guy doesn't know a thing about basketball.



Jumping behind the "protection" of Nate is honorable somewhere I'm sure, but not here. Yes Miles has a world of potential, and skill, but what are the consequences to him if he doesn't try. oh yeah that's right he continues to play big minutes because if the team is lucky he'll try really hard that night. 

Back to the Nate thing and you hiding behind his coaching ability please remember that he was about to fired from his last job because the team wasn't very good. The only, and I mean the only reason he is even on the olympic coaching staff was because of 1 good year as a coach, so let's not induct Nate into the Basketball Hall of Fame right net to Red and Dr, Jack just yet. After all that spot is saved for Philip....I mean he always has to be surrounded by to hall of famers to be very good anyway.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

mediocre man said:


> Jumping behind the "protection" of Nate is honorable somewhere I'm sure, but not here. Yes Miles has a world of potential, and skill, but what are the consequences to him if he doesn't try. oh yeah that's right he continues to play big minutes because if the team is lucky he'll try really hard that night.
> 
> Back to the Nate thing and you hiding behind his coaching ability please remember that he was about to fired from his last job because the team wasn't very good. The only, and I mean the only reason he is even on the olympic coaching staff was because of 1 good year as a coach, so let's not induct Nate into the Basketball Hall of Fame right net to Red and Dr, Jack just yet. After all that spot is saved for Philip....I mean he always has to be surrounded by to hall of famers to be very good anyway.



Fair enough. But given your idea of giving the yougin all this playing time every night, what are the consequences if they don't try?

I don't know if you noticed but Miles has lost his starting postion and is averaging under 30 mins a game his last three games. Doesn't Miles deserve some playing time?


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> Jumping behind the "protection" of Nate is honorable somewhere I'm sure, but not here. Yes Miles has a world of potential, and skill, but what are the consequences to him if he doesn't try. oh yeah that's right he continues to play big minutes because if the team is lucky he'll try really hard that night.
> 
> Back to the Nate thing and you hiding behind his coaching ability please remember that he was about to fired from his last job because the team wasn't very good. The only, and I mean the only reason he is even on the olympic coaching staff was because of 1 good year as a coach, so let's not induct Nate into the Basketball Hall of Fame right net to Red and Dr, Jack just yet. After all that spot is saved for Philip....I mean he always has to be surrounded by to hall of famers to be very good anyway.


 First off, before I "hid" behind Nate, I put up some numbers and documented an injury that backed up my point. For certain people, numbers and facts aren't enough to prove a point.

Even if you don't think Nate is a great coach, there isn't a poster here that understands the NBA game more than any NBA head or assistant coach. I have no problem with people stating their opinions, but I'm always amused by how many posters think they have more knowledge about the game of basketball than these professionals. At my young age I've coached a couple years of high school basketball, watch hours upon hours of NBA games, and I still know less about the NBA than the majority of coaches have forgot. 

My entire point was that Miles has had major reduction in his mobilty and it would be foolish to think that it isn't playing a part in his below average play of late. I've said before I think he can be and is lazy, but people who are crediting his low numbers of late just to him being lazy appear to be missing the big picture IMO. 

Mediocre Man, you are a good poster who appears to know a lot about basketball, but I'm assuming you wouldn't dare say you understand the NBA game better than Nate. When it comes down to it, I'll take the opinion of an NBA head coach over a die-hard fan anyday of the week.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Fair enough. But given your idea of giving the yougin all this playing time every night, what are the consequences if they don't try?
> 
> I don't know if you noticed but Miles has lost his starting postion and is averaging under 30 mins a game his last three games. Doesn't Miles deserve some playing time?



I think the entire forum would agree that Miles has the ability to average 25/8/5 every night. Until he shows that I say bench him. As for the young guys I say give them a chance to succeed before not playing them. Webster, Telfair, Jack and Outlaw to some extent can't make a bad play or not get back on defense without getting yanked and sat down, where as Miles, Randolph, Dixon and Blake seemingly can do no wrong. It would be nice to see how the young guys played if they new they were not going to get benched if they missed a shot, or made a bad pass like the vets.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

mediocre man said:


> I think the entire forum would agree that Miles has the ability to average 25/8/5 every night. Until he shows that I say bench him.


 IMO, that is not the way to go. Bench a guy for not putting up 25/8/5 every night but allow some 19 year old rookie to come in and play no matter what he does, does not build a better future for the Blazers . . . again IMO.

I'm old school, I think Webster should be buying lunch for the vets and shagging basketballs at the end of practice. Gving 19 years old millions of dollars, instant fame and unlimited minutes . . . personally that why I think Kwame Brown never had a fighting chance. Again just a matter of two different opinions about how to develop players. I say develop them the old fashion way, make them earn it.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> IMO, that is not the way to go. Bench a guy for not putting up 25/8/5 every night but allow some 19 year old rookie to come in and play no matter what he does, does not build a better future for the Blazers . . . again IMO.
> 
> I'm old school, I think Webster should be buying lunch for the vets and shagging basketballs at the end of practice. Gving 19 years old millions of dollars, instant fame and unlimited minutes . . . personally that why I think Kwame Brown never had a fighting chance. Again just a matter of two different opinions about how to develop players. I say develop them the old fashion way, make them earn it.



I agree with you 100% about rookies. I just think when it comes to playing you will get more out of a player if you let him figure it out on the court instead of looking over his shoulder everytime he makes a poor desision


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Tince said:


> First off, before I "hid" behind Nate, I put up some numbers and documented an injury that backed up my point. For certain people, numbers and facts aren't enough to prove a point.
> 
> Even if you don't think Nate is a great coach, there isn't a poster here that understands the NBA game more than any NBA head or assistant coach. I have no problem with people stating their opinions, but I'm always amused by how many posters think they have more knowledge about the game of basketball than these professionals. At my young age I've coached a couple years of high school basketball, watch hours upon hours of NBA games, and I still know less about the NBA than the majority of coaches have forgot.
> 
> ...


I'll ask the same question another poster did earlier that I respect. What is his and your excuse for before the injury. Please don't focus on this year alone. This is a guy that has been traded twice by teams that were building for a future, and by several reports was desperately being shopped by the Blazers before the deadline. So far in all 3 locations he has played below his percieved skill level.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> I'll ask the same question another poster did earlier that I respect. What is his and your excuse for before the injury. Please don't focus on this year alone. This is a guy that has been traded twice by teams that were building for a future, and by several reports was desperately being shopped by the Blazers before the deadline. So far in all 3 locations he has played below his percieved skill level.


 I have no excuse for him in the past. He doesn't deserve for me to make an excuse for him.

However, he did play at a higher level under Nate at the start of this season before getting hurt. We were a bad team then, and we're still a bad thing now. The only difference since his reduction of play was knee surgery in between. 

Would you agree with me that his knee surgery has impacted his play? If so, that's all my point was supposed to be.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

Tince said:


> My entire point was that Miles has had major reduction in his mobilty and it would be foolish to think that it isn't playing a part in his below average play of late. I've said before I think he can be and is lazy, but people who are crediting his low numbers of late just to him being lazy appear to be missing the big picture IMO.



I don't care about his stats, before his injury or now. Miles lacks every intangible known to man (heart, teamwork, IQ, etc.), he hasn't exactly been great for chemistry here or anywhere else, and he in no way makes his teammates better. Oh, but lets bring up his stats. IMO THAT'S missing the big picture.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

> Miles lacks every intangible known to man (heart, teamwork, IQ, etc.),


Then why does he play 30 minutes a game? You'd think the coaches who spend a lot more time around him than we do, would know that he's so awful.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

Tince said:


> Then why does he play 30 minutes a game? You'd think the coaches who spend a lot more time around him than we do, would know that he's so awful.



Because the powers that be love him, because of his contract, and because (like I've already said) the rest of our team hasn't reached puberty yet. 

I'm sure you were once again impressed with his outstanding all around game tonight, since you aparently will defend him until the day you die. Good luck with that. You're gonna need it.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

ProZach said:


> Because the powers that be love him, because of his contract, and because (like I've already said) the rest of our team hasn't reached puberty yet.
> 
> I'm sure you were once again impressed with his outstanding all around game tonight, since you aparently will defend him until the day you die. Good luck with that. You're gonna need it.


 I already ripped him in the Rockets game thread, but good try. 

He playing because of his contract huh? Same reason Derek Anderson didn't play last year too, right? 

The rest of our team hasn't reached puberty? Hmm, ok....

Because the power that be love him? Care to explain that one a little better?

Oh, and by the way, all the "intangible known to man (heart, teamwork, IQ, etc.)" are the ones that Zach is below aveage or horrible in as well. So I take it we shouldn't play him either, right?


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

Tince said:


> Oh, and by the way, all the "intangible known to man (heart, teamwork, IQ, etc.)" are the ones that Zach is below aveage or horrible in as well. So I take it we shouldn't play him either, right?



If the shoe fits...

Our two 'best' players stink. There's a reason for our record. But there's nobody else to play, so they do. I hope this makes sense to even you.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

ProZach said:


> If the shoe fits...
> 
> Our two 'best' players stink. There's a reason for our record. But there's nobody else to play, so they do. I hope this makes sense to even you.


 You sure are a nice guy, I'd hate to see how you treat a Laker fan. I don't understand why some people have to take personal shots at someone when they don't agree with them. 

I'm sure you think you know way more about the game of basketball and the NBA than I do, but there's no reason to act all high and mighty. I've played basketball and been a head coach at the 4A high school level for two years by the age 20, so I have some understanding of the game.

ProZach, we're Blazer fans first, no need to act classless towards them. I don't put you down for hating a player just like you shouldn't put me down for thinking Miles' injury is impacting his poor play along with other factors.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

Tince said:


> You sure are a nice guy, I'd hate to see how you treat a Laker fan. I don't understand why some people have to take personal shots at someone when they don't agree with them.
> 
> I'm sure you think you know way more about the game of basketball and the NBA than I do, but there's no reason to act all high and mighty. I've played basketball and been a head coach at the 4A high school level for two years by the age 20, so I have some understanding of the game.
> 
> ProZach, we're Blazer fans first, no need to act classes towards them.



Great argument. I can see I've won.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

ProZach said:


> Great argument. I can see I've won.


 Since we're talking about opinions, it's hard to win. You haven't changed my opinion, nor have I changed yours. I have a feeling it's going to stay that way.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

Tince said:


> Then why does he play 30 minutes a game? You'd think the coaches who spend a lot more time around him than we do, would know that he's so awful.



The Clippers and Cleveland figured it out didn't they? And he's never played less than about 26 minutes a game in his career, so I'm not sure what you're trying to prove. But using your logic, I'm sure you know more about him than they did...


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

ProZach said:


> The Clippers and Cleveland figured it out didn't they? And he's never played less than about 26 minutes a game in his career, so I'm not sure what you're trying to prove. But using your logic, I'm sure you know more about him than they did...


 The Cavs got Andre Miller for him. Andre Miller > Darius Miles, so that's a no-brainer. 

I honestly don't know who knows more about the NBA between you and I, and I really don't care. I know this is a message board where people express their views, and should be able to conversate with people who disagree with them in an adult manner. 

If you would read my posts, you would find many posts where I've bashed on Miles. In this thread the only point I wanted to make was that Miles' injuries have impacted his play of late. I've never said that Miles isn't lazy. I've never said Miles gives it 100% of time. You are making those connections because I've said that Nate must have a reason for playing him 30 minutes per game. You are the one making assumptions, and from what I can tell the majority of them are unfounded and untrue.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

Tince said:


> I honestly don't know who knows more about the NBA between you and I, and I really don't care.


That must be why you felt the need to give me your resume earlier.




Tince said:


> I know this is a message board where people express their views, and should be able to conversate with people who disagree with them in an adult manner.


And that's what we're doing. I'm being no more tounge-in-cheek than you were earlier by saying for some people numbers and facts aren't enough to prove a point. If saying, "I hope this makes sense to even you" hurt your feelings I'm truely, deeply, sorry. Adults usually have the ability to not take things so personally.

In my experience, posters who suddenly get all self-righteous and defensive instead of focusing on what was said, are beaten. Beaten like a red-headed step child. 



Tince said:


> If you would read my posts, you would find many posts where I've bashed on Miles. In this thread the only point I wanted to make was that Miles' injuries have impacted his play of late.


And the only point I've been making is that has nothing to do with the reputation he's worked hard for. If you feel that way about him, then just agree with me. Quit defending him. I don't understand why you like to argue both sides of an argument. You should go into politics.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

ProZach said:


> And the only point I've been making is that has nothing to do with the reputation he's worked hard for. If you feel that way about him, then just agree with me. Quit defending him. I don't understand why you like to argue both sides of an argument. You should go into politics.


Shocking you throw another personal shot in there. I don't point these out because they hurt my feelings (since they don't) but because usually personal shots are used when the facts or on topic points are lacking. 

Either way, I just want to clear this up... Would you agree with me that Miles' injury is impacting his play? If you agree with that, then I don't know why I was questioned in the first place. It is possible to think a player is lazy and still realize that his play is down do to injury. Maybe I should go into politics, but I don't think anyone on this board outside of you really cares.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

Tince said:


> Would you agree with me that Miles' injury is impacting his play? If you agree with that, then I don't know why I was questioned in the first place. It is possible to think a player is lazy and still realize that his play is down do to injury.



I'd agree with you if you were right. He's made very athletic plays lately. Then goes comatose. The plays I'm upset about didn't require him to be half as mobile as he has been going in for a dunk on the fast break. I don't buy it for a minute. He's not performing for the reasons I've already said. 

But I'm with you. Let's at long-last just agree to disagree. Even I'm getting tired of myself.

But I'm right.


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

wow.....


----------

